# Just bought a droid x, now what?



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

The ad says its running the fission mod, is that good or bad?

Sent from my thunder touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"jcthemes said:


> The ad says its running the fission mod, is that good or bad?
> 
> Sent from my thunder touch using Tapatalk


I believe that's an older custom ROM. Not bad, but I recommend SBFing and installing something like Apex or Sensei-Mod. Just check out the developer forum and decide on a ROM. They're all great.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Personally, I'd start off by reading as much as possible about SBFing, custom ROMs, and mods. Spend some time playing around with various ROMs until you find one that you love. For me, I bounced around until I ended up on MIUI (custom ROM with an insane amount of customization and a very attractive iOS look). I doubt I'll ever go to another ROM. CM7, Apex, Vortex, and others are great choices as well.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Personally, I'd start off by reading as much as possible about SBFing, custom ROMs, and mods. Spend some time playing around with various ROMs until you find one that you love. For me, I bounced around until I ended up on MIUI (custom ROM with an insane amount of customization and a very attractive iOS look). I doubt I'll ever go to another ROM. CM7, Apex, Vortex, and others are great choices as well.


I hear you, MIUI is the business! Im currently waiting for vicious to port it to the tbolt. But I need a rom that is hdmi compatible, is MIUI?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> I hear you, MIUI is the business! Im currently waiting for vicious to port it to the tbolt. But I need a rom that is hdmi compatible, is MIUI?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, no. If you want HDMI capability, you'll need to stick with a blur-based ROM like Vortex or Liberty. MIUI is 2nd-init, and the lack of the blur framework removes the HDMI compatibility. Fortunately, I didn't need HDMI compatibility since I don't even own a micro-HDMI cable, lol.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> Unfortunately, no. If you want HDMI capability, you'll need to stick with a blur-based ROM like Vortex or Liberty. MIUI is 2nd-init, and the lack of the blur framework removes the HDMI compatibility. Fortunately, I didn't need HDMI compatibility since I don't even own a micro-HDMI capable, lol.


I strongly recommend Vortex or Liberty 3 when its released.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> I strongly recommend Vortex or Liberty 3 when its released.


I was checking out vortex, it looks pretty sick

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> I was checking out vortex, it looks pretty sick
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah, it rocks if you don't mind having some of the blur framework still there. Then again, that's also what gives you HDMI. I played around with Vortex for a little while and loved it. I'd still be on it now if I could get myself away from MIUI.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> I strongly recommend Vortex or Liberty 3 when its released.


So will either of the liberty roms work? Gb or aosp?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> So will either of the liberty roms work? Gb or aosp?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Not sure if Liberty AOSP has HDMI i believe so because it is just a mod by Mobile Sensei. But the older Liberty's in the developer section are on .596 and dont get along with .602 and up. Follow Kejar on Twitter to get Liberty2 test builds. Vortex is really nice with HDMI also.


----------

